# Grrrrr Partial gel drives me nuts



## Lynnz (Feb 5, 2010)

I am not a big pan on partial gel............Read somewhere that you can put your molds in the freezer prior to pouring......Wonder how the liners ould hold up to that


----------



## honor435 (Feb 6, 2010)

you can hardly tell, its pretty


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's gorgeous too Lyn. The ring may fade a bit but it's not that obvious to me.  :wink:


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 12, 2010)

VERY NICE!  Reminds me of purple taffy.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 12, 2010)

looks good!  I like your swirly tops.  How do you keep your soap from getting ash?


----------



## Becky (Feb 12, 2010)

W.O.W  :shock: 

With soap like that, who cares about partial gel! It is gorgeous!


----------



## twilightluver (Feb 12, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 12, 2010)

Ilovedoxies I really am not sure just spray tops with Isopropryl Alcohol and keep fingers crossed...........I would say that abut 10% of my batchs experience ashing.


----------



## Woodi (Feb 12, 2010)

I know what you mean: partial gel haunts me too sometimes. But you know? customers don't seem to mind, or maybe they don't notice. It's only another soapmaker who will know what it is.

and besides, your colors and top are so gorgeous, the soap is stunning as is. Nice job!


----------



## pinkduchon (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful soap! Love the top.


----------



## smittenheart (Feb 15, 2010)

I cant even tell theres partial gel..its sooo pretty!!

what are you using as the thin line between the 2 colors ??

GREAT job!

and I love your tops..


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't remember who posted the method (someone either on here or on the dish, I'm positive), but I've followed it and it's gone fairly well (no damage to liners so far): freezer for no more than 2 hours, just to keep gel down during the period it heats up the most, then into the fridge for for the rest of the set up time. Still get partial gel sometimes because I use 100% coconut milk and some FOs just heat it up too much, but it's less than I was getting before.

Lyn, your advice to let the soap come back to room temp before cutting has helped immensely to avoid crumbling when cutting too! =)

**edit: I would imagine putting the molds in the freezer prior to pouring would be fine, since having them in there after pour for a bit hasn't hurt them... have wanted to try that since soapbuddy suggested it on another post, so will give it a go with ya Lyn ^^


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 8, 2011)

I like it!
Since I don't gel, I put my molds in the freezer all the time, up to overnight with no problems.


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 8, 2011)

it's beautiful Lyn, I love your soaps.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 8, 2011)

It drives me nuts too Lyn, but yours looks beautiful. And edible!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the way the soap turned out and the tops look good too.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha kind of funny to see an old soap turn up again :0) 
Midnight Rowan I just used a fragrance that heats somewhat and have creamy looking soap with again partial gel............So going to reorder the fragrance and try the freezer for a couple of hours :0). Are you like me and find it hard to wait for the soap to come to roomtemp again, but yes so much easier to cut :0)
Soapbuddy I have been to scared to put mine in overnight only because it is so costly to have them sent from the USA I dont want to take any risks LOL.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous soap Lyn!  What does it sniff like?  I wouldn't have noticed the partial gel, if you hadn't pointed it out so I wouldn't worry about it.  I've been getting lots of partial gels lately...darn winter!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 9, 2011)

Barely noticeable and so gorgeous! Love the colors.


----------



## radar-78 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous even with the partial gel-which is hardly noticeable. I aspire to soaps like these.I'm a complete newbie - but one day................


----------



## dubnica (Feb 9, 2011)

Lynn, your soap is nice even with patial gell.  Those colors are beautifull.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 9, 2011)

NancyRogers this was made with the Lilac and Linen fragrance from Backwoods and it is a great fragrance sticks like glue :0)


----------



## RikRaks (Feb 9, 2011)

That is some gorgeous soap!!!!


----------



## Sapoho (Feb 9, 2011)

I love the purple tops!!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL! I can't even describe how like you I am in that department... impatience to the point of imagined pain   After trying once after I read your post about it though, I can't deny the improvement! Impatience or not, I will forevermore let it come to room temp before cutting, whether it kills me or not LOL


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Gorgeous looking soap Lyn ... and the fragrance sounds lovely!


----------

